# stoeger 2000 or franchi I-12 or super x3



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Cant decide between these 3 guns. All seem to shoulder well and have heard good things on all of them. Mostly be using this gun for upland and some waterfowl. Is the super x3 worth the extra money or not. what you guys think?


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought a Stoeger 2000 about two months ago and love it! All it requires is that you read the manual before using. I took mine apart when I got it home-extremely simple, because it has none of the extra parts associated with a gas operated gun. I thoroughly cleaned it, oiled the heck out of the recoil spring in the forearm and all the parts in the receiver, then ran the bolt back and forth manually about 100 gazillion times (however many that is), and took it out and shot about 100 hunting loads through it-1.25 oz. lead-and it has worked perfectly every time-no problems whatsoever. I added a Limbsaver recoil pad and about 13 oz. of weight in the stock mostly because I can't help wanting to "tweak" anything I buy. It now shoots with much less felt recoil. This gun does need some shooting for the action to smoothen out. It has functioned perfectly for me. I would highly recommend it. It is a keeper, and my favorite shotgun now. I own a Wingmaster and an o/u, but this one is my favorite. I also shoot better with it than I ever did with my 870, 'cause it fits me better. I paid $379.00 new at Sportsmans Warehouse in Fargo. I feel this gun is a bargain and worth much more.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

If moneys not the issue then get the X3. If money is an issue then get the X3. Mine is a tireless workhorse, well worth the extra dollars. I've heard some bad things about the stoeger and some good things about the stoeger, I think it all depends on which batch it came out of. I know nothing about the Franchi. I did look at the Stoeger before I bought the X3 though, and I still bought the X3.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Went with the franchi and shot it friday, saturday, sunday. So far i love it and am glad i went with it. the stoeger seemed to be not built as good as the franchi and the winchester is just to much. I talked to a guy that has a winchester and he seemed to pretty much give up on it. says he cant hit anything with it. after this weekend I woul recomend this gun to anyone.


----------



## lockemrockem (Nov 16, 2007)

I just bought a Winchester SX3 this fall and have fired over a case of shells thru it, 2.75'' up to 3.5''. Watefowl and Upland and i would not trade that gun for any other gun out there. It is light, hardly any recoil and just shoulders easy and is very easy to swing with. Great gun for upland because it is nice and light. The only problem i have had with it is that i havent figured out how to unload one shell from the chamber. I have had to unload the chamber and magazine. Now about the stoegers; a friend of mine has a stoeger and loves it, and he thinks im crazy that i went with the sx3. As for the franchi; i dont know much about those. Hope you get what your looking for! get out there, shoot straight, and if not, shoot often!!


----------

